# Драйвер для принтера Canon MF3010

## aleksandrzaitsev

Доброго времени суток, господа! Уже второй день бьюсь с драйвером для своего принтера, но никак не получается распечатать что-нибудь. Сам принтер определяется, даже получилось его зарегистрировать через CUPS, причём там два варианта моего принтера, с виду ничем не различаются, но оба не дают работоспособности, после скачал с официального сайта драйвер и распаковал Canon Setup Utility (до этого уже были установлены 2 пакета из репозитория: net-print/cndrvcups-lb-3.40 и net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb-3.40) По моему это тот же CUPS, но только на gtk, однако сути дела это не меняет - не работает. Раньше на Debian 9 устанавливал эту программу и через неё добавлял принтер, на Gentoo всё делаю по той же схеме  :Sad:  . Сейчас ещё зашёл на wiki ArchLinux, там написано, что теперь с версии 2.7.0 нужно пользователя добавлять в группу cups, а не lp, плюс отредактировать конфигурационный файл. Всё сделал, но результат тот же...

----------

## TigerJr

я давно пользовался принтером под линукс, поэтому я бы рекомендовал почитать https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing/ru

----------

